# Convinced IVF hasn't worked. By how long will cyclogest delay AF?



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm 8dp5dt today and had a SET.  I had very minor cramps until 4 days post transfer but nothing now.  My AF normally comes at 12 or 13dpo so would have come on by now if a natural cycle.  I really don't feel pg (have had 2 children before so have something to compare to) and just wonder how long cyclogest will hold off my AF.  I'm not an early tester usually as hate the crushing sight of BFN but will I really make it to Thursday OTD (12dp5dt) without AF coming?  Please help


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Avocado,

Not sure if its the same for everyone but I didn't get my AF on failed cycles until I stopped taking the cyclogest. NO spotting before either.

Good luck and      you get your BFP

Joy xx


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ugh, I wasn't really prepared for AF not coming if I was BFN.  I tested for the first time today- 9dp5dt and BFN.  So tempted to stop the cyclogest. What's the point still taking them lol   !!  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

My AF didn't come until I stopped the Cyclogest too.  I hope things do change and you get that BFP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

9dp5dt may still be too early.  When is your official test day ?  If you had a late implanter than it may just need a little more HCG to be released to be detected on a peestick.

I wouldn't stop taking the progesterone support until you know for sure, at least wait until your official test day and speak to your clinic.

Progesterone support can delay/hold back any bleeding...sometimes women we bleed as soon as they stop the progesterone, for some they may not bleed for maybe 6 weeks or so.  There are no hard and fast rules.

As for not feeling pregnant, don't compare it to any previous pregnancies as it's completely different.  I've been pregnant 6 times (4 naturally and 2 through treatment) and I had absolutely no idea I was pg.  All the drugs can confuse things.  Also, completely ignore when your natural period would normally arrive.  You've not ovulated naturally, you've had your whole cycle controlled by drugs and then had egg collected, not ovulated.

Hang in there and if unsure then call your clinic but don't stop taking any meds at this stage.  If it's possible, then try and get a BETA HCG blood test as this will detect any amount of HCG in your blood and far more sensitive....peesticks only detect whether you have X amount of HCG in your pee depending on the sensitivity of the test.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## KatieQ (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Avocado,

I am a day behind you so today I am 8dp5dt & I too am on cyclogest along with Clexane & aspirin. I don't feel PG either am tired (could be the stress of tx?) and also sore boobs (definately Cyclogest). The hospital gave mw a td of 13/08/10 but with previous tx I tested early & got a BFN & tested again & got a BFP so a couple of days can make a difference   
I am starting to get twitchy now I am in the 2nd wk of the 2ww, although the last 2 tx didn't work out I initially had a BFP both times & I don't think it's going to work that way this time.
Lots of luck
xxx


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I think it's simply a case of cyclogest holding off my AF, there's no way I'm pg (although slightly thinking about the evap line on the test as I'm not used to testing!)  KatieQ- I don't even have sore boobs with cyclogest.  That sounds promsing   .  I FULLY accept that many ladies have no symptoms, get a BFN at 14dpo and still be pg but I don't think no symptoms is a good sign in my case.  Ah well, have resumed coffee intake as of this morning so that's a positive thing lol!  Oh, my OTD is 12th Aug btw so same timescale as you Katie- seems a long wait doesn't it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

As I mentioned in previous post, you are testing too early, even at 9dp5dt.....our clinic advise testing 11dp5dt (or 14dp2dt/14dp3dt).  

I know how hard it is, I've been through 7 IVF/FET treatment 2ww's, 6 clomid 2wws (ovulate fine on own, I took clomid to boost) plus countless natural 2ww's in the 7+ years we've been ttc but you just can't compare naturally ttc with IVF, it's completely different.  Some women just don't get any symptoms at all, some do....each pregnancy is different just as each treatment cycle can vary.  Although you've been pg before, you've not ever done an IVF cycle before so you have no idea how you'll react to the drugs and what, if any, symptoms would be.  21 years ago I was pg and had absolutely no idea for several months....more recently since ttc actively with DP, we've conceived 5 more times (sadly all early mc's) and again, never had any idea.

Some women may notice symptoms during 2ww but many of them can be put down to the drugs, HCG hormone prior to EC and then progesterone support during 2ww....however, many other women get absolutely no symptoms at all.  Realistically, if ttc naturally, most women wouldn't know they were pg until missed period.....most women don't get genuine pg symptoms until they're around 6 weeks pg.

If you're in any doubt then perhaps it would be a good idea to see if you can get BETA HCG blood test as this will indicate one way or another whether pg or not as far more sensitive than a peestick.

I really would wait until your OTD before testing again as anything can happen between now and then.  As a long time member of FF (and former Moderator on here), I have read many many messages from women convinced that their treatment had not worked, went through all the heartache of testing early and BFNs and no symptoms, only to find that when they tested on OTD that it was a BFP.

Please don't give up on your embies just yet....hang in there !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words Natasha   

I guess it's not completely over until AF or Thursday OTD but I pretty much know.  I am just desperate to get off this cyclogest I think!!  It's given me an upset tummy for the 2nd evening this week and having hot flushes


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Avocado

Sorry if this is a TMI question but are you putting it front or back? 

I always used front except for transfer when I had to do back. Didn't like back as it made me sore and gave me diarrhoea.

Joy xx


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Front, every time   !  It's not that bad really- it's just the couple of days in the last few days when I've had richer/fattier food, I've had an upset tum when those foods wouldn't normally upset me.  Bl%$dy cyclogest   .


----------



## avocadogirl1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bit like the metformin effect in you've ever been on that!  Will stick to lower fat diet until Thurs


----------

